
Ask: How to announce my 14 years old web development framework? - xeora
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m searching a way to announce my 14 years old web development framework for people who are willing to contribute and use.<p>I created this framework in 2003 and since then I&#x27;ve developed more than 50 big and small sized web applications using this framework. In time surely I also developed and improved the framework. Currently, I released the v7.<p>If I need to give some info. about versions. I first made the v5 open-source that was the version came from 2004. It was the worst written code. I always had fears that I&#x27;ll lose control of my codes if I make them open-source. Yea, I know, total ignorance. That&#x27;s why I made the worst version open-source but in years, lots of things changed in my mind. I released the v6 version that came from 2008 which had better structure and more readable code. All codes where written in VB.NET. Why? no reason. But I know that developers are more willing to work on C# if it will be a .NET language.<p>That&#x27;s why I rewrote v7 (VB.NET) version that came from 2010 in C# in last 5 months with the true support of .NET Standard to make the framework completely OS Independent and also I believed I&#x27;ll find users and contributors easier if make it in C#. There is still some lack of features that are already on v7 (VB.NET) version but not in v7 (C#) version. But they will finish soon.<p>So, what I want is to announce this framework on somewhere to take attention of developers. It is a really good framework. I&#x27;m not telling that because I developed it. I&#x27;m telling that because I believe, it will bring something new to the programming world about development, deployment, and the like. I&#x27;m not doing this to have some profit.<p>Can you advise me some places that I can make entry? I think, one is here! :)<p>Project website is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.xeora.org
Project Source is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;xeora&#x2F;v7 (I&#x27;m still working on Readme files.)<p>Thanks.
======
subie
I read this as "My 14 year olds" web development framework...which is wrong if
anyone else thought that.

~~~
tudelo
same

~~~
CodeWriter23
I even read some of the forms of "I" in that first paragraph as "he" and
"his".

------
geonic
There are email credentials in your repository. Change immediately.

[https://github.com/xeora/v7/blob/master/Framework/src/Xeora....](https://github.com/xeora/v7/blob/master/Framework/src/Xeora.Web.Engine/xeora.settings.json)

~~~
xeora
oh my god! thank you dude, it was just a wrong commit :)

------
tyingq
Looks interesting, but the [http://www.xeora.org](http://www.xeora.org) site
isn't usable on my Android. The hamburger menu icon just opens a big white
square with no text. And videos aren't scaled to fit, so they extend out of
the viewport. Normally, I'd ignore minor stuff, but this being a web
framework...the issues cause me to lose confidence in how well it works. A bit
a copywriter attention on the front page text might help as well.

Not trying to be negative, just saying you might want to polish things up a
bit before trying to promote it widely.

~~~
supervillain
It’s not a framework problem, it’s a CSS problem.

~~~
tyingq
Sure, but it erodes confidence anyway. You expect the demo pages for a
framework to have been thoughtfully designed.

~~~
xeora
don't worry dude, I've already fixed it.

~~~
dmannorreys
I'll have to investigate your framework a bit, but I admire the work you've
put into it. However, regarding the hamburger menu, it opens only an empty
white area on my Android running Chrome.

~~~
xeora
yea, I know. I didn't tune the website yet. I'm updating the documentation of
v7. It'll be finished soon and then upload the new version of the website.
after that moment, all those hamburger menus without submenu inside will be
fixed. ;)

------
jetti
If you haven't check out the subreddits /r/dotnet and /r/csharp on Reddit. You
can promote it there.

Question for you: Any particular reason you split out v6 and v7 into different
repos on github? I would suggest using branches to do your dev work and keep
master as is as the latest version. If need be, you could branch off and
create v6 branches if you want to support old versions. The only reason I
mention that is if people are using v7 and then you make a new repo for v8,
many of the people who use v7 will never know about v8.

~~~
xeora
the reason is I just want to isolate them from each other. because v6 is not
the successor of v5 and v7 is not a successor of v6. I'm keeping them there
just to be accessible for old projects. Actually, I need to use xeora account
for v7 completely because v7 have framework, visual studio extensions, xeora
cli, separate session service implementations and the like. with this way it
is currently located under v7 repository. I'll take care of it more structured
soon.

And also thank you for your advice. I'll check what can I do on reddit.

------
27182818284
You just did

------
jjuliano
For all I know, this is better than other frameworks like volt, camping,
monkrb and the like. So much better simply because it has a loyal maintainer
that does not abandon his work and actively maintains it for a very long time,
he said that it has the worst code ever, but that doesn’t stop him for it’s
continued support. I’m OK with adapting and building on top of a unpopular
framework, as long as it is an active project and actively maintained.

~~~
xeora
Thank you jjuliano, I can assure you it will be an active project as long as I
live because I'm continuously developing new applications using my framework
and also putting more features to the old ones that are already developed
using this framework.

------
romanovcode
I would not announce it until the most important section is done:
[http://www.xeora.org/documentation/v7#using_framework](http://www.xeora.org/documentation/v7#using_framework)

~~~
xeora
yes sure, I'm just asking the question while I'm preparing for announcing, so
I'll have some plans in my mind. Otherwise, it is not ready to yet to be
announced.

------
hkmurakami
"Show HN:" after your README file is up and you have a few simple examples I
would think.

------
pryelluw
Shoot me an email @ pryelluw [at] gmail.com and I'll help you get the word
out.

~~~
stevekemp
With respect, what can you do for the poster? Why would they need to email
privately after posting in a public discussion with plenty of eyeballs?

~~~
pryelluw
Fair question. Reason I don't discuss these things publicly is that I get many
emails for digital marketing help and I can't answer them all.

I used to own/run a digital media shop and am now focusing on using my skills
and experiences to help open source projects grow.

~~~
xeora
thanks, I'll send you an email soon.

~~~
pryelluw
No worries. :-)

